
Powerful Branding Ideas from 2017's Smartest Companies - waidi9
https://online.abdn.ac.uk/business/blog/branding-ideas/
======
ficrosbie
Useful article, good graphics. Steve Jobs!

------
michael-stewart
Excellent article!

